

Ask HN: Recommendations on Chat Application - FreeKill

Basically pretty much what the title says. The news on WhatsApp today got me thinking (I&#x27;ve never used it) that I need to replace my existing chat solution (GoogleTalk). There are many different ones out there like WhatsApp, Telegram, Silent Circle, Line, ChatSecure, Cryptocat, WeChat, Kik, Hangouts, etc.<p>I&#x27;m curious about anyone&#x27;s experience with any of these and I think I&#x27;d ultimately like one that&#x27;s more secure if the options are there. Also, I really need it to be compatible both with mobile devices and on the desktop in some form.
======
sekm
Hipchat* - Mobile + Desktop support, along with a simple API and lots of
integration points out of the box for Jira/Bamboo etc etc

*Disclaimer: I work for Atlassian

~~~
jxn
HipChat's fatal flaw, IMHO, is publicly-accessible file downloads, even in
private conversation, with no ostensible lifespan (that I've seen). While the
URL for shared files might be extremely hard to guess, I can never feel
comfortable not being able to predict what files someone might openly share.

~~~
curiousphil
Agreed. Also, coming from iChat before Hipchat, sending files on the same
network was so fast. I hate that Hipchat requires me to upload the file to an
external server... It's handy for members of our team that are out of office
though. I'd rather everyone's files ended up on our internal server, even if
it was a little slower for outsiders.

------
rbnio
I just discovered Telegram and it looks great so far. The iPhone app looks
pretty much exactly like WhatsApp. The source code is released under GPL,
developers can use their API, and the protocol is documented on their website.

They have official apps for Android and iOS, and there are several unofficial
Desktop/Web/CLI clients.

[https://telegram.org](https://telegram.org)

------
spurton
I helped build Chat Simply:
[https://www.chatsimply.com](https://www.chatsimply.com) it is XMPP backed,
has Windows and Mac OS client as well as iOS. It is also web-based so you can
use it in your browser if you would like. It is free but has some "Pro"
features for a reasonable yearly fee.

BTW we officially launched it today, so this is good timing :)

------
jordsmi
I would say it depends who are you using it to talk with.

If you want secure chat I like jabber + otr

~~~
gesman
That's a good setup for ...

(If you have to ask you're not authorized to know)

------
valevk
Threema - [https://threema.ch/en/](https://threema.ch/en/)

~~~
FreeKill
Unfortunately, it's a total non-starter for me if there is no desktop app.

------
floppa
Slack.com seems quite nice, built on top of irc.

